# Speed guns



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Has anyone ever used one of those baseball radar speed guns on their dogs before at all out run?

Never thought of it before but be kinda interesting to buy one of those for $100 on ebay and see how fast the dogs go when they are hitting the decoys.

Just dumb curiosity  I know cops often have nothing better to do with their gizmo's............  :lol:


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Actually we have a cop in our club and he brought his out to training one day  We weren't doing very long attacks though, so there was barely enough room for the dogs to get up to speed. I don't remember what we were clocking them at, but I think it ranged from 28-36. These were on 10-15 meter sends though, on a full field 40 meter send I think quite a few of them would have gotten up more speed.

At a flyball tournament I went to this weekend, they had a set of 8 jumps set up in a row and were clocking dogs going over the jumps. They were each 10 feet apart, so the dogs were running 90-100 feet with the start space the handlers gave them. I only ran Cali once, and she's 8.5 years old, but she got up to 32mph over the jumps. Some of the dogs were doing 33-36. 

When you consider how the jumps are going to slow them down, on the flat these dogs have to be doing 35+. That's a LOT of speed to be slamming into the decoy, especially with the larger dogs. It's no wonder both dogs and decoys end up with arthritis and other injuries over time.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't think I even know how to use my new modern gizmo. ha ha. 

DFrost


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't think I even know how to use my new modern gizmo. ha ha. 

DFrost


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't know that I even know how to use the new fangled gizmo's they have. 

DFrost


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

I'd sure love to try out a speed gun on my sighthounds. Arlo can do at least about 60 km/hr over that beach:lol:


----------



## Lisa Maze (Mar 30, 2007)

Kadi Thingvall;4269
At a flyball tournament I went to this weekend said:


> The fastest dog at the tournament was Styrker a 4 year old Malinois x Border Collie who also holds the record for the highest jump in extreme vertical at 7'4. He ran a 35 over the jumps and a 38 on the flat. My old man Feist (7 1/2) ran a 34 over jumps and a 37 on the flat.
> 
> I enjoyed seeing that our Malinois were faster than the Border Collies. Although BC's beat Malinois times on the course we are actually faster over jumps and on the flat. I think the BC's have the advantage when it comes to box turns and the first strides after the box to the first jump. A 65-75 lb dog is just not going to turn as tight or pick ups speed as fast as a 30-40 lb one.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Did the article indicate if the horses were clocked with or without a rider? I would think carrying 1/8-1/4 of their body weight, depending on the riders weight, saddle, etc and the horses size, would make a difference. That's like putting anywhere from 8-16 lbs on a 65lb Malinois then clocking the change in their speed.

It's still amazing though that the horses aren't running faster than that. I'm not surprised though, at least for short distances when I'd go out on trail our dogs were able to keep up with the horses. If we galloped long distances they would slowly fall behind, but at a canter they kept up for long periods of time.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I have a cats eye computer on my bike and Buko trots at 14.8, so I am pretty curious to see what he could do all out.

I remember when all the cops were getting cancer of the testes from putting the radar gun there back in the early 90's. Can't say I remember anyone feeling very bad about it..........other than the cop. So belated AAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHa to them.


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

I remember having a conversation with a K-9 Supervisor for a large Department in NC, who also runs his own K-9 Business. He told me that he has clocked Mals at up to 40 Miles per hour with radar. He told me that he had Shepherds about 5-10 miles per hour slower. I however, have never personally seen it done. I would love to though. ~Justin


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> Did the article indicate if the horses were clocked with or without a rider? I would think carrying 1/8-1/4 of their body weight, depending on the riders weight, saddle, etc and the horses size, would make a difference. That's like putting anywhere from 8-16 lbs on a 65lb Malinois then clocking the change in their speed.
> 
> It's still amazing though that the horses aren't running faster than that. I'm not surprised though, at least for short distances when I'd go out on trail our dogs were able to keep up with the horses. If we galloped long distances they would slowly fall behind, but at a canter they kept up for long periods of time.


Not sure how true it is but I've herd that a race horse runs faster with a rider on board. Supposedly it's because the rider pushes the horse faster.


----------



## Lisa Maze (Mar 30, 2007)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> Did the article indicate if the horses were clocked with or without a rider? I would think carrying 1/8-1/4 of their body weight, depending on the riders weight, saddle, etc and the horses size, would make a difference. That's like putting anywhere from 8-16 lbs on a 65lb Malinois then clocking the change in their speed.
> 
> It's still amazing though that the horses aren't running faster than that. I'm not surprised though, at least for short distances when I'd go out on trail our dogs were able to keep up with the horses. If we galloped long distances they would slowly fall behind, but at a canter they kept up for long periods of time.



With a rider. There was another article comparing the speed of zebras to the speed of racehorses. Of course, the zebras are running without a rider (and likely with a lion at their tail). 
Lisa


----------



## Julie Ward (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm the race secretary for the Washington Whippet Race Club and at our oval track field police stop by fairly frequently and entertain themselves by radar gunning our whippets as they go by. They clock them every time at about 37 mph, which is true for what they run. They haven't clocked my doberman yet as she's gone around the track, but it's MUCH slower! LOL


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Lisa Maze said:


> With a rider. There was another article comparing the speed of zebras to the speed of racehorses. Of course, the zebras are running without a rider (and likely with a lion at their tail).
> Lisa



I would think the possible top speed one could attain could be influenced by the motive of the runner. Such as, one looking for dinner, or you are dinner. 


DFrost


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

That is pretty interesting. Can dogs get a speeding ticket if they run above 25 mph in school area? :lol:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

lindsay, you just reminded me of something! when school started this year, the Omaha police stepped up enforcement in school zones. they wrote over 800 tickets, the one that took the prize was some idiot going 89 mph in a 25 mph zone!!!! WOW!!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

"the prize was some idiot going 89 mph in "

Here, his ticket would have been presented to him in jail. His car would have been towed and impounded and he would have had to post bond.

DFrost


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

At the NE SchH Nationals on September 22, they did a 'rapid recall' contest, where one person held the dog on one side of the field, and their handler went to the other side of the field and called them, and they clocked the dogs' speeds using a speed gun. The fastest GSD was Chaos v. Wildhaus, who was clocked at 31 miles per hour. The fastest malinois (don't know his name) was also clocked at 31 mph.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

david, i'm not sure that's NOT what happened to him--he certainly deserved it if he didn't. it just blew my mind--89 mph!!!! in a school zone!!!


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm pretty sure in Florida, anything double the speed limit automatically gets you a jail ticket unless you have a really really nice (or lazy) cop. I have known British tourists to rent Corvette's and Vipers for the purpose of seeing who can get the most expensive ticket on their vacation to Florida. One guy got pulled over for doing 151mph in a 55, he just got a really expensive ticket. I swear they let tourists off easy on purpose.


----------

